# Travel and Emergency Assist delayed for MY2021.5?



## coffeewaffle (Dec 26, 2020)

Looking at 2021.5 Atlas' and all the window stickers I've found show a credit issued for not installing travel assist and emergency assist. 
Dealership folks don't seem to have an ETA for when the Atlas will start getting these features.

Anyone know what's the hold up?

Taking a guess I'd bet its software but wouldn't put any faith in a future official update. I have to imagine any sensors are installed already and MIB3 should be the right hardware stack though so maybe there's some hope...


----------



## Dingo74 (Dec 27, 2020)

"all the window stickers I've found show a credit issued"

How is this reflected in the window stickers? Is it part of the Monroney label itself or some kind of addendum? Are you positive these say 'MY2021.5' in the heading of the Monroney sticker?

I'm currently looking for a MY2021.5 and these are specific features I am after.


----------



## coffeewaffle (Dec 26, 2020)

Dingo74 said:


> "all the window stickers I've found show a credit issued"
> 
> How is this reflected in the window stickers? Is it part of the Monroney label itself or some kind of addendum? Are you positive these say 'MY2021.5' in the heading of the Monroney sticker?
> 
> I'm currently looking for a MY2021.5 and these are specific features I am after.


It's listed under the "packages & options" as _Credit issued - Travel Assist and Emergency Assist not installed in this vehicle_ for -$250.00 on 3 different 2021 Atlas V6 SEL (MY2021.5) I checked on at different dealerships. 

What's confusing is the main Safety & Driver Assistance section does still list both _Travel Assist (semi-automated driving assistance)_ and _Emergency Assist (semi-automated vehicle assistance in a medical emergency)_ so it was an almost miss.


----------



## Dingo74 (Dec 27, 2020)

So, in your experience, this vehicle would seem unaffected?


----------



## coffeewaffle (Dec 26, 2020)

Appears so, here's what I've seen:


----------



## Dingo74 (Dec 27, 2020)

coffeewaffle said:


> Appears so, here's what I've seen:
> 
> View attachment 58376


Ok, you are not looking at a SEL Premium, which I believe is the only trim level to include these options. So that explanation is easy. I can't explain why they would show up elsewhere on the same Monroney sticker.


----------



## coffeewaffle (Dec 26, 2020)

SEL and above get travel and emergency assist according to VW: Volkswagen US Media Site
Only driver assistance feature that's SEL-P only is the parking assist. 



> New for MY21, Travel Assist, standard on the Atlas SEL and above, enables partially-automated hands-on driving from 0 to 95 mph...


----------



## PRJCT GTI (Sep 4, 2002)

My 2021.5 SEL Premium R-Line did not have that on the window sticker, there was no credit listed.


----------



## coffeewaffle (Dec 26, 2020)

Very odd, seems like its just SEL then. Wonder what type of issue VW is having.


----------



## commodore_dude (Dec 30, 2020)

I've been trying to figure this out for a few days myself - bought a 2021.5 SEL last week, was reading through the manual trying to figure out how to use Travel Assist and concluded that I simply don't have the right button on the steering wheel, despite all press releases and the window sticker indicating it should. I definitely did not get a credit for it not being installed, and this was one of my primary reasons for springing for the SEL over SE with Tech...


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I purchased a 2021.5 SEL Premium R-Line last week and it does have travel assist. Build date is 10/2020. The button is present on the steering wheel and the system does drive itself pretty well in the limited situations I’ve tried it.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Is this the OnStar equivalent? If so, I would prefer NOT having it.


----------



## Dingo74 (Dec 27, 2020)

speed51133! said:


> Is this the OnStar equivalent? If so, I would prefer NOT having it.


It is the ‘auto pilot’ feature


----------



## commodore_dude (Dec 30, 2020)

So it took a couple of weeks to get VW Corporate and the closest dealer together for me to have my 2021.5 SEL looked at. The dealer confirmed that per my paper window sticker I should have Travel Assist, however when they looked up the window sticker electronically, it shows as not installed and that a $250 credit should have been issued. Per the dealer, there is no way to retrofit this feature. I am waiting to hear back from corporate as to what they plan to do to make this right.


----------



## coffeewaffle (Dec 26, 2020)

Got an answer back from VW USA on this via Twitter: 



> Due to a supply shortage, certain early Atlas and Cross Sport steering wheels lack the sensors needed for Travel Assist and Emergency Assist. This has been resolved and units produced after the first of the year 2021 should not have this limitation.


If its just the steering wheel then all the other sensors and software should be installed. Still keeping some hope alive this can be added on after the fact.


----------



## commodore_dude (Dec 30, 2020)

I am still waiting to hear back from VW corporate about what they plan to do for me, I was told I would receive "options" by this past Friday...


----------



## commodore_dude (Dec 30, 2020)

Wanted to follow up for anyone else in the same boat I am - after several weeks of back and forth, VW wrote an acceptable check for the missing feature. I definitely would have preferred an option to have Travel Assist installed, but if someone else with an early build 2021.5 is missing it and also didn't get the credit up front, it is worth the time to go through corporate to get a resolution.


----------



## jtchatt (Apr 17, 2021)

commodore_dude said:


> Wanted to follow up for anyone else in the same boat I am - after several weeks of back and forth, VW wrote an acceptable check for the missing feature. I definitely would have preferred an option to have Travel Assist installed, but if someone else with an early build 2021.5 is missing it and also didn't get the credit up front, it is worth the time to go through corporate to get a resolution.


Commodore_dude, how much was your check for? I do not feel that $250 is an acceptable amount for such a crucial feature that was advertised on the window sticker. I would pay 4x that amount for this feature. Did you ask to exchange the car?


----------



## commodore_dude (Dec 30, 2020)

Precisely enough to cover the cost difference between an SE Tech with panoramic sunroof and towing added, and an SEL. I never mentioned exchanging the car and VW proactively said they would not be willing to when they offered compensation. It's my wife's vehicle and she doesn't like cruise control to begin with, so it only would ever get used when I'm driving on a road trip a few times a year and therefore this was a fine resolution.


----------



## jtchatt (Apr 17, 2021)

commodore_dude said:


> Precisely enough to cover the cost difference between an SE Tech with panoramic sunroof and towing added, and an SEL. I never mentioned exchanging the car and VW proactively said they would not be willing to when they offered compensation. It's my wife's vehicle and she doesn't like cruise control to begin with, so it only would ever get used when I'm driving on a road trip a few times a year and therefore this was a fine resolution.


I’m in a similar situation. Can you pm me when you have a moment? Thanks


----------



## Emcpherson319 (Apr 21, 2021)

This is interesting information. I purchased a 2021.5 Sel about 2 weeks ago and it said it had front assist. I called the dealer recently because I have yet to hear a warning or have auto braking if something is too close in front of me. The front assist is on too. Could this be a feature that they actually never installed eventhough it's listed on the sticker?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

There are different setting, try setting it to early warning.


----------



## Emcpherson319 (Apr 21, 2021)

*DesertFox* said:


> There are different setting, try setting it to early warning.


I did try changing the setting as well. And have still never heard a warning sound.

I getting the automatic slow down and stopping in the automatic cruise control. And I get warning beeps when I park and I'm too close. But never a warning when I am driving in regular mode and someone cuts in front of me or I get to close to someone.


----------

